# Steam Lorry



## Tin Falcon (Apr 8, 2013)

came across these plan for the Clayton steam wagon , basically a truck or lorry as they say in the UK these were made in England post WW I.
This is a relativity large model 2" Scale or 1/6th scale if you prefer it is 31 inches long and the wheels ar over 5"  and estimated finished weigh 70 lbs. . I expect you could make  1/2 scale if you like. 
another john-tom gem
This was a model with castings available from reeves. 

There are a fair number of plans for steam tractors (Traction engines) and for locomotives although most not free but not many for steam trucks. so enjoy. 
Tin


----------



## chipenter (Apr 9, 2013)

I made one of these it was serialised in Model Engineer in 1978 . 

View attachment Clayton-01.pdf


----------



## RLWP (Apr 9, 2013)

How is it that John-Tom is offering these plans for free? Surely they are covered by copyright  

Richard


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry you are likely correct I can not be responsible for john-tom but I am responsible here link deleted. 
Tin


----------



## RLWP (Apr 9, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Sorry you are likely correct I can not be responsible for john-tom but I am responsible here link deleted.
> Tin



Hi Tin,

that's very nicely put. I like it

Richard


----------



## Rivergypsy (Apr 9, 2013)

A colleague made one of these some years ago, and it was a lovely model and very nice to drive. IIRC the engine here is a simplified version of the original, and there was a series in ME (probably around '95) which detailed the more authentic valve gear - very twiddly work as I remember too.

If anybody is thinking about one of these I would highly recommend it, as I had a lot of fun on my friends engine - perfect for between beer tent runs


----------

